# Union Forces



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i love my forces. they have a great flex for doing anything.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I gotta disagree I love my Unions.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

darckeen said:


> So I picked up some union forces based on the high opionion that alot of contibutors to this site seem have of them. After a long hyanious from the sport I threw them on an old plankish board of mine and headed up to my local mountain to see what the latest advances in modern technology had to offer. In one word I could sum up my opinion as disappointed. The feel and response that was touted by so many fanbois was completely lacking in my experience.
> 
> I found them to do their job well in the sense that when I leaned back heelside they responded, but franlky they didn't do their job any better then what most companies were selling for a quarter of the price ten years ago.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's your long hyanious???? from the sport & that "old plankish board of mine" that was the problem. They work fine without rotating the highbacks.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I LOVE my UNION Forces. Lifetime warranty on the baseplates, and as a dealer, I replace any buckles or straps that wear out for all my customers.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn people just dont get it...I remember those old 10 lbs bindings made of steel too. There's a reason they dont exsist anymore. The force are designed for certain types of riding flexing in ways those old junk yard scraps couldn't. If you wanted something more responsive then you should have looked for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Dude, I LOVE MY UNION FORCES MC.. It goes so well with my K2 Zero.. Pure ownage!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I love my Union Forces. 

Try a new board, maybe new boots.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, I first received my forces and they were a bit messed up. I needed a new screw (the bolt was placed a fit further down, so I had to get a longer one). My first day with the forces.. wasn't that great. Toe ratchet was hard to loosen, the highback was digging into my calf and they generally felt uncomfortable due to pressure points. I was really thinking about returning them.

But after a couple of days, they started growing on me. Just like a new pair of shoes.. I had to break them in. The highback became REALLY comfortable, pressure points disappeared and I can really feel the flex of the board now. I'm really glad I got the Forces. The only thing I have to complain about is the toe ratchet. When I lock them into place, sometimes they're a bit hard to take off. But I rather have that problem than having them loosen while I'm riding. These bad boys don't loosen at all. :thumbsup:

Maybe you should give them more than 1 day like I did, you might be surprised..


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Damn people just dont get it...I remember those old 10 lbs bindings made of steel too. There's a reason they dont exsist anymore. The force are designed for certain types of riding flexing in ways those old junk yard scraps couldn't. If you wanted something more responsive then you should have looked for it.


You always sound so defensive when someone knocks Union.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I did take em out again last week with out the pads and they felt better on the one groomer I did. Also had some new boots so that might have helped a bit, although on my first run I made the mistake of crankin them as far as they could and boy was I surprised. Boot tech has come along way lol, not used to using restraint when it comes to tightening boots. Still used the same old plank board, but I needed it with 60" in three days  Should get my new stick tommorow and I'll see how it all comes together next time out.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

seant46 said:


> You always sound so defensive when someone knocks Union.:dunno:


Trust me I know union doesn't offer the best possible features out there. But they are what they are...and that's a decent back to basics, solid binding. I just hate when people bitch about dumb shit like not being able to work the ratchets or not being able to get the toe strap in the right position. Like it's unions fault they're dumb. 

I've been riding union for 5 years now on 3 different sets and I've beat the shit out of them and they've never let me down. My first pair is 5 years old and currently on my rail board which I rode 20-30 times this year, hiking rails, strapping and unstrapping 100+ times a day, and they're still in great shape. I'm not going to sit there and let people knock them after being on them for a weekend.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Trust me I know union doesn't offer the best possible features out there. But they are what they are...and that's a decent back to basics, solid binding. I just hate when people bitch about dumb shit like not being able to work the ratchets or not being able to get the toe strap in the right position. Like it's unions fault they're dumb.
> 
> I've been riding union for 5 years now on 3 different sets and I've beat the shit out of them and they've never let me down. My first pair is 5 years old and currently on my rail board which I rode 20-30 times this year, hiking rails, strapping and unstrapping 100+ times a day, and they're still in great shape. I'm not going to sit there and let people knock them after being on them for a weekend.


Ya i get your drift. I would have picked up a pair of forces but i just cant see that convertible toe cap staying on my boot snug for some of the landings i take, and i don't like to wear it traditional style. If i wasn't so impressed with my flux bindings union or rome would be my second choice.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

seant46 said:


> Ya i get your drift. I would have picked up a pair of forces but i just cant see that convertible toe cap staying on my boot snug for some of the landings i take, and i don't like to wear it traditional style. If i wasn't so impressed with my flux bindings union or rome would be my second choice.


And depending on what colorways flux is offering in the sp45 next year I'll be riding them next year on my park board.


----------



## Just Winn (Sep 17, 2010)

EXTEMO- Ive been riding my size 11 matlocks with my 10/11 unions AND the heelcup has been at 2...Im thinking probably not centered on the board very well. I just adjusted the heelcup to one! DOES THIS SOUND LIKE A LEGIT MOVE? I know you said youve ridden them for 5 yrs...you let me know!

THANKS


----------

